# DOS Commands



## IAM1CSIGUY (Sep 3, 2012)

Is there a way to use DOS to access a USB Back UP Drive and be able to access the complete files on it and separate the files in a category by its Time of:

Files Created
Files Modified
Files Acessed

Any answer will be appreciated. Never used DOS before.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Type the drive letter follwed by a colon the hit enter.
Like C: <enter>
It will change to that drive.
The type dir and hit enter.
That will list the contents of the drive and the information that is availabe
should be shown to the right of each file name.
To change directories type CD <folder name> and hit enter.
Then you can use the dir command again to show the contents.
Directories are usually at the top of the list and don't have a file extension.


----------



## bkmgy (Feb 4, 2012)

From DOS prompt
> help dir

This will give you list of paramaters that you will be of interest to you. Especially " dir /o" paramter to sort by name, by extension, by date etc. To sort by Date (oldest first) use - dir /od
Another useful command to check for suspicious hidden files - dir /a

I assume that your USB drive is already mounted and accessible in Windows.


----------



## IAM1CSIGUY (Sep 3, 2012)

That works in other machines, below is the message I get when I type....G:/ Which is the USB mounted drive

G:/dir /o
G:/dir /od
G:/dir /a

The system cannot find message text for message number 0x235f in the message file for Application.

Sounds like even my system is not right!.....lol 

Gonna try it on another machine.


----------



## bkmgy (Feb 4, 2012)

Are you using a forward slash / before dir ?
Change to G: drive by typing it and pressing Enter. Then type dir /o and other commands.

I suspect your system is trying to run some program and it is failing. Just type "path" (without quotes) in the prompt (not in G. You will the see different path set in your system and see if anything is set in G:\


----------

